# Do you train your core?



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*Do you train your core?*​
*Choose below;*

No, I never train my core muscles directly.937.50%Yes, I do situps/crunches occasionally.520.83%Yes, I train my core muscles at least once a week.1041.67%


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Many world class athletes say core strength is really important to maintain form and balance and can keep you from getting an injury.

Do you do regular exercises specifically designed to strengthen your core muscles?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Every session in the gym.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

On lower days


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I just push harder when I poo


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Only through deadlifts, leg presses squats etc for the majority of the year.

This changes if I'm cutting and leaning out for the summer, I'll start to throw some adbdominal work in, planks, sit ups, cable crunches, oblique raises.

I do them as a fun kind of circuit post cardio days.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

3 x max reps of hanging leg raises, toes to bar with my legs bent a bit, works a treat.

Build your core to impress that whore.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Never, but I should. I find the idea of ab training about as enthralling as doing calves or forearms though tbh


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Ares said:


> Never, but I should. I find the idea of ab training about as enthralling as doing calves or forearms though tbh


 Yeah sit-ups aren't very exciting, cable crunches might wet your appetite a bit more though?

I'm gonna start training core twice a week if I can, atm it's just once but I feel that balance is important when I'm doing free weights, just trying to avoid an injury.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I voted no but I think a lot of what I do strengthens my core enough.

For example when I do yolk runs, squats, deadlifts etc my core gets worked hard but not directly.

Abs cramped last week during a shoulders and tris session from bracing, they were still fu€ked from the yolk runs 2 days before.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I hula hoop occasionally


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

As often as steven seagal checks his ponytail in the mirror


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

I thought all my compounds did but im just getting over my bad back (the pain was sickening and went on and on) and now i do something core related every session


----------



## Health Nut (Apr 12, 2016)

I do 3 days a week on my lower days. Core strength is very important.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Abb wheel...


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I do all the big compound movements regularly and I think sport also helps train core muscles indirectly.

I haven't been able to train my core in years, one day about 4 years ago I was doing crunches and on my second set I had an extremely painful cramping sensation. It felt like my stomach was tearing open and since then I start to feel the cramping coming on before ai can even get onto a second set.

It's very frustrating actually... I've been to the doctor had ultrasound scans as I thought maybe a hernia but have been told it isn't.

No core training for me


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

As many have said already I don't train core directly but the big compounds have given me a strong core as has been a prop playing rugby.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

So core basically means abs then.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> So core basically means abs then.


 Majority of core is abs but also includes obliques.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes and if you don't you're a mong TBH. It's a muscle group after all, I don't get why people neglect it. Here's a dude from another forum I post on who is fu**ing huge but never trains his core, look how stupid and soft his core looks compared to the rest of his body, it'll take him years to get it in line with the rest of his body.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

RugbyLad said:


> Majority of core is abs but also includes obliques.


 Aren't there lots of smaller, deeper muscles that you can't see as well?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Abs, obliques, diaphragm, erectors, pelvic muscles. Even your lats and glutes influence your core.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

DLTBB said:


> Yes and if you don't you're a mong TBH. It's a muscle group after all, I don't get why people neglect it. Here's a dude from another forum I post on who is fu**ing huge but never trains his core, look how stupid and soft his core looks compared to the rest of his body, it'll take him years to get it in line with the rest of his body.


 We'd need to see him with lower body fat to properly judge. There are a number of guys here with decent looking abs who never train them.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> We'd need to see him with lower body fat to properly judge. There are a number of guys here with decent looking abs who never train them.


 No pics to hand but even at sub 10% when he cut last year the midsection looked soft as f**k, really ruins the flow of his physique IMO.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

He forgot to train his left quad aswell.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> He forgot to train his left quad aswell.


 It must just be the angle, his legs are pretty fu**ing big.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

DLTBB said:


> No pics to hand but even at sub 10% when he cut last year the midsection looked soft as f**k, really ruins the flow of his physique IMO.


 If it looked soft then he still had fat to lose I'd say. Training is basically going to make muscles bigger, not harder, although bigger abs would be more visible at higher body fat.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> If it looked soft then he still had fat to lose I'd say. Training is basically going to make muscles bigger, not harder, although bigger abs would be more visible at higher body fat.


 Depends if he has grown with just machines and Iso work or not. If that is the case guy could have abs like Justin Bieber......


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Depends if he has grown with just machines and Iso work or not. If that is the case guy could have abs like Justin Bieber......


 No idea what that clown's abs look like (and some things I refuse to Google!), but I suspect your point still comes down to muscle size?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

His core could be very strong and functional even if its look like s**t but yes he need more work if his goal is bb.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> No idea what that clown's abs look like (and some things I refuse to Google!), but I suspect your point still comes down to muscle size?


 Yup, pretty much, probably does a s**t load of compounds more than likely though.

Im just playing devils advocate here more than anything.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

People who don't do core are the same clowns that just do chest and bi's just to look good on a Saturday night in a club


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Yup, pretty much, probably does a s**t load of compounds more than likely though.
> 
> Im just playing devils advocate here more than anything.


 I think we've talking at cross purposes. My point was simply that soft = fat. How impressive someone's abs are is a different matter, plus of course different people prefer different looks.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

RugbyLad said:


> I do all the big compound movements regularly and I think sport also helps train core muscles indirectly.
> 
> I haven't been able to train my core in years, one day about 4 years ago I was doing crunches and on my second set I had an extremely painful cramping sensation. It felt like my stomach was tearing open and since then I start to feel the cramping coming on before ai can even get onto a second set.
> 
> ...


 sounds like you experienced your period for the 1st time, hope it's got better


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> I just push harder when I poo


 Be mindful of overtraining there, Dave.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

It's possible that people with impressive abs still have fu**ing weak core. Abs doesn't reflect the real strength of core.

At OP, I do sometimes.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I think we've talking at cross purposes. My point was simply that soft = fat. How impressive someone's abs are is a different matter, plus of course different people prefer different looks.


 I get where your coming from, but as stated the guy looks s**t even at a low BF% ab wise. I was just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Falmers walk. Another great ab exercise that works practically every other muscle in your body also.

Good deadlift assistance also.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Be mindful of overtraining there, Dave.


 I'm aware of the pitfalls, I got a hernia last years.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> I'm aware of the pitfalls, I got a hernia last years.


 That's the problem with eccentric training fella


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Mon/wed/fri - leg raises and crunches

tues/thurs - torso twist machine

This is the plan but I genrally miss a day once a week due to time, so basically I do core work 4 days a week


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Like to do a few sets of russian twists with a 20 plate followed by planks with it on my lower back. Glute activation / training exercises are also important for me.


----------

